# Lauter Strudel in Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB



## DaxTrose (23. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, jemand kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe mir die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB gekauft, weil die Innovatek PCPS 12Volt Pumpe mit integriertem AGB einfach zu schwach für mein System war. Ich denke der Hauptgrund ist der Radiator evo 1080 von Aquacomputer. Soweit, so gut. 
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich im AGB einen Strudel habe, der ein sehr lautes Geräusch macht. Irgendwie kriege ich deswegen auch die Luft nicht aus meinem System, da die Pumpe durch den Strudel immer wieder Luft anzieht. Ich habe das Gehäuse schon in alle Richtungen gekippt, leider ohne Erfolg! 
Wäre nett, wenn einer einen Tipp hat. Was Wasserkühlung angeht, bin ich noch Anfänger und das ist meine erste WK.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. September 2008)

also ein kumpel meinte zu mir damals als er mir seinen alten laing agb gab das man da angeblich einen schwamm reintun soll, der verhindert dann diesen strudel.

da es bei mir keinen strudel gab kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ob es klappt. aber einen versuch wäre es ja wert 

eine andere möglichkeit wäre es einfach mehr wasser in den agb zu füllen so das sich der strudel nicht wirklich bilden kann, oder zumindest dadurch keine luft angesaugt werden kann.


----------



## Ludrig (23. September 2008)

Das da:
Filterschaum 65x10mm (Rund) für Laing AGB - A-C-Shop
und gut ist


----------



## GoZoU (23. September 2008)

Kannst auch mal im Baumarkt nach diesem stabilen und großporigen Schwamm zur Fliegenentfernung suchen, der sollte auch gehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Oder wenn du es ganz Stylisch willst, kannst du auch mittig ein stück Plexi rein kleben, das verhindert auch den Strudel. Thechoozen hat da ja einige beispiele in seinen selbst gebauten AGBs.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2008)

Ja, vien dank. Hätte ich ja auch selbst drauf kommen können. 
Mal schauen, ob ich bei uns im Baumarkt was passendes finde. Da der AGB durchsichtig ist, finde ich so'n blauen Schwamm nicht so schön. Vielleicht finde ich den ja auch in schwarz.


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Kannste ja mit nem Edding färben


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2008)

Das nenne ich doch mal innovativ!


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Aber pass auf, dass der Edding auf permanent ist, sonst hast du einen Farbzusatz im System und der bringt bekanntlich Schmodder


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2008)

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich habe über 100,- für die Pumpe mit AGB und Deckel bezahlt, kann man da nich so'n beschissenen Schwamm mit reinlegen?


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

Ich finds auch banane, dass die konstruktion irgendwie fehlerhaft ist, aber viel besser lässt es sich nicht lösen. Alternativ halt ein Stück Plexi rein kleben, das verhindert den Wirbel ebenfalls.


----------



## kays (23. September 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Ich habe über 100,- für die Pumpe mit AGB und Deckel bezahlt, kann man da nich so'n beschissenen Schwamm mit reinlegen?



Naja die hälfte hast du wie bei allem Marken für den Namen bezahlt, leg da einen ein Stück Schwam rein und die Sache ist gegessen.

Im Roller gibt es Aufwasch Schwämme 20Stück für 1€. Sind wenn ich nicht irre an die 5 verschiedenen Farben drin, die restlichen 19Stück gibst der Mutti die wird sich freuen.

gruß Kays


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2008)

Alternativ zum Schwamm und optisch atraktiver könnte man sich eine Plexiplatte basteln, die die Mitte des Loches abdeckt. (Vorbild: Watercool-AGB-Aufsatz, der nämlich genau dieses Problem dank seiner Zwischenplatte nicht haben soll)


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2008)

Das hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht:
Ich hatte noch schwarzes Kunststoffrohr, welches ich als Distanzstücke für Schrauben genommen habe. Davon habe ich eins auf 55 mm abgeschnitten und die Kanten gesäubert. 
Das Resultat: Kein Strudel mehr und somit auch keine Luft im System. Das untere Bild ist gleich nach dem ersten Anschalten gemacht worden, daher noch soviel Luftblasen. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte sich das ganze beruhigt! 
Vielen Dank an alle! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifadoc (24. September 2008)

sieht doch super aus und erfüllt den zweck perfekt. genau sowas in der art meinte ich mit einer plexi-platte. halt einfach etwas, dass in dem strudel hängen würde und ihn dadurch kaputt macht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Ich habe über 100,- für die Pumpe mit AGB und Deckel bezahlt, kann man da nich so'n beschissenen Schwamm mit reinlegen?


 
Das hast Du recht....ich empfand die 2,50 Euro extra auch als Frechheit




Fifadoc schrieb:


> Ich finds auch banane, dass die konstruktion irgendwie fehlerhaft ist, aber viel besser lässt es sich nicht lösen. Alternativ halt ein Stück Plexi rein kleben, das verhindert den Wirbel ebenfalls.


 
Die Laiing hat ja normaler Weise kein AGB.....die sind immer Sonderzubehör und werden von den Vertreibern der Pumpe (Alphacool etc.) angeboten, nicht vom Hersteller.....

Der Strudel entsteht ja nur im AGB Aufsatz, weil die Pumpe so stark ist....

Du kannst die Pumpe ja auch ans Mainboard anschließen und runterregeln....dann entsteht der Strudel nicht....

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2008)

Der Aufsatz wird vom Hersteller aber ausdrücklich für diese Pumpe verkauft...


----------



## GoZoU (24. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du kannst die Pumpe ja auch ans Mainboard anschließen und runterregeln....dann entsteht der Strudel nicht....



Nein, du kannst sie nicht über das Mainboard regeln. Die Laing gibt lediglich ein Tachosignal aus, das vom Mainboard ausgelesen werden kann. Eine Reglung der Laing ist nur mit Zubehör, wie dem Poweradjust von Aqua Computer, möglich.

Übrigens bei so einem kleinen AGB ist es eigentlich klar, dass es bei der Stärke der Pumpe zur Strudelbildung kommt. Selbst in meine EK Multi-Option RES 150 würden Strudel entstehen, wenn ich nicht EKs Anti-Cylon drin hätte. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2008)

Ich habe die Pumpe mit dem AGB und dem Deckel als Set gekauft. Dabei waren noch eine selbstklebende Dämmmatte und die passenend Inbusschlüssel. Ich hätte auch noch 2,- mehr bezahlt, denke aber, wenn man es als Set anbietet, kann man einen Schwamm mit beilegen.
Regeln kann man die Pumpe nicht. Es gibt nur ein Tachosingnal, mit dem man die Drehzahl der Pumpe auslesen lassen kann. Wenn man es ans MB anschließt kann bei Stillstand der Pumpe ein Alarm auslösen oder den Rechner runterfahren lassen. Je nachdem, was das MB anbietet. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst sie nicht über das Mainboard regeln. Die Laing gibt lediglich ein Tachosignal aus, das vom Mainboard ausgelesen werden kann. Eine Reglung der Laing ist nur mit Zubehör, wie dem Poweradjust von Aqua Computer, möglich.
> 
> Übrigens bei so einem kleinen AGB ist es eigentlich klar, dass es bei der Stärke der Pumpe zur Strudelbildung kommt. Selbst in meine EK Multi-Option RES 150 würden Strudel entstehen, wenn ich nicht EKs Anti-Cylon drin hätte.
> 
> ...




 Stimmt .... Du hast Recht 

Mein Fehler.....über das Mainboard geht es nicht....

Da meine praktisch nicht hörbar ist, habe ich das noch nicht ausprobiert....aber es stand so was in der Beschreibung....

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (24. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Laiing hat ja normaler Weise kein AGB.....die sind immer Sonderzubehör und werden von den Vertreibern der Pumpe (Alphacool etc.) angeboten, nicht vom Hersteller.....
> 
> Der Strudel entsteht ja nur im AGB Aufsatz, weil die Pumpe so stark ist....
> 
> ...



ich find es auch nicht banane von Laing, sondern von den AGB herstellern. Da die Laings diese Leistung haben, muss den herstellern das problem klar sein. Es wäre ein leichtes ein stück plexi einzubauen, dass das verhindert.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

deine Idee mit dem Röhrchen ist nicht schlecht. mir wurde abgeraten den AGB für die Liang zu kaufen deswegen habe ich wohl glück gehabt..ich werde den Plexi-Deckel wohl austauschen der gefällt mir nicht mehr, seit ich die schönen TFC Reflector gesehen habe und Olli meinte, dass diese wohl in verschieden Farben vertrieben werden...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Aufsatz wird vom Hersteller aber ausdrücklich für diese Pumpe verkauft...




Da unter liegst Du einem Irrtum....

Laing bietet selber keine AGB`s an...

Guckst Du....
Gleichstrompumpen DDC | Laing GmbH Systeme Für Wärmetechnik

Und guckst Du hier....
Laing DDC Alphacool AGB für Laing-Pumpen
WATERCOOL FORUM | WATERCOOL Support | Produktinfo DDC-Tank in 3 Ausführungen !!!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing Aufsatz

Die Pumpen werden ohne AGB geliefert, die AGB`s werden separat geliefert und müssen erst montiert werden....

Die AGB`s werden von einzelnen Wasserkühlung-Herstellern als Zubehör angeboten.....

Mfg


----------



## GoZoU (24. September 2008)

Er meinte sicher ausdrücklich als Zubehör für die Pumpe, ergo sollte das Teil keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Leider ist dem offensichtlich nicht so.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich find es auch nicht banane von Laing, sondern von den AGB herstellern. Da die Laings diese Leistung haben, muss den herstellern das problem klar sein. Es wäre ein leichtes ein stück plexi einzubauen, dass das verhindert.





GoZoU schrieb:


> Er meinte sicher ausdrücklich als Zubehör für die Pumpe, ergo sollte das Teil keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Leider ist dem offensichtlich nicht so.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




Da habt Ihr beide recht....

Das, das mit dem Strudel passiert ist schon lange bekannt...

Als ich meine Ultra bei Alphacool telefonisch bestellt habe, hat man mir das gleich direkt gesagt, das ich den Schwamm mit bestellen sollte, wegen der Strudel Bildung.....

Es ist in der Tat Traurig, das die Hersteller der AGB`s da nicht schon so eine einfache Lösung wie von DaxTrose schon längst in Serie installiert haben.

Mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2008)

Ich habe sie hier als Set gekauft und es war zusammen in einem Karton. Somit sollte Aquatuning oder der, der den Karton zusammenpackt, diesen Schwamm mit reinlegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Da unter liegst Du einem Irrtum....
> 
> Die Pumpen werden ohne AGB geliefert, die AGB`s werden separat geliefert und müssen erst montiert werden....
> 
> ...




Ich formulier es nochmal ein kleines Bißchen anders:

"Der Aufsatz wird vom _Aufsatz-_Hersteller aber ausdrücklich für diese Pumpe verkauft..."


Natürlich hat Laing da nichts mit zu tun, aber Alphacool.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> deine Idee mit dem Röhrchen ist nicht schlecht. mir wurde abgeraten den AGB für die Liang zu kaufen deswegen habe ich wohl glück gehabt..ich werde den Plexi-Deckel wohl austauschen der gefällt mir nicht mehr, seit ich die schönen TFC Reflector gesehen habe und Olli meinte, dass diese wohl in verschieden Farben vertrieben werden...



Habe ich jetzt im neuen PCGH Extreme Heft gesehen. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## exa (26. September 2008)

da muss ich sagen das der mir zu "konstruiert" aussieht, ich habs lieber klar soweit es geht...


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2008)

So, ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und habe mir den Filterschaum bestellt. Ist gerade angekommen. Werde ich mal ausprobieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigyeti (28. September 2008)

Ich denke so schlecht wir das mit dem Schwamm auch nicht aussehen 

Das blau ist ja recht stylisch^^


----------

